# Uploading your Resort Videos!



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2018)

Recently we have had an influx of folks who have been providing their own owner videos of the room/resort/pool/beach/etc, and usually these are much better than the existing (or developer created) videos available online currently!

I just wanted to make a quick post letting folks know they can easily (and free!) upload videos to youtube and they will be hosted for free and forever allowing you to provide a link here on the forums, or if you wish on the resort review page itself!

here is a link to the simple instructions on how to upload a video to youtube, it even has a video to show you how to upload a video! =)

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/57407?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en


once you get it uploaded it will give you a link to your own video, simply post that here, or email it to tug@tug2.net and we can add it to the resort review page if you like!


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 21, 2018)

Marriott Playa Andaluza, appears to have no current video so here's one I made. You may add to the resort page if you think it deserving.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2018)

added, thank you!


----------



## slip (May 21, 2018)

This works very well. I started uploading some to YouTube and then used the instructions that Brian lists here. They show up in the post and it is very easy. 

Thank You Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2018)

anytime!  thanks to all that take the time to make these videos to share with other owners!


----------

